# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Kitaristet me te njohur

## SERAFIM

Ndihet mungesa e kitaristeve te sotem,o e atyre istrumentisteve te talentuar qe njeher e nje kohe titulloheshin te ashtequajturit guitar hero.E vertete qe ne skene kane mbetur maestri Clapton o Billy Gibbons i ZZ Top,po vitet e fundit shihen pak kitarist te talentuar,mungojne ata qe prishnin kordat ne menyre te "egert" qe mahnisnin tingullin.
Sot egzistojn dhe ata qe kane teknik e pasionin e tradicionit bashke me ate te rinovimit,siç eshte Joe Bonamassa,kitarist i talentuar i rock blues 32 vjeç,i rritur nga maestri BB King.Te tjere te talentuar jane Joe Satriani,Yngiwie Malmsteen,Steve Vai,o Robert Fripp,e disa te tjere (qe do i vendosi Busavata),por dhe keta nuk jane te rinj,po plaken dhe me gjithe talentin qe kane nuk jane akoma legjendar.
Ka 43 vjec kitaristi mitik ish lideri i Exstreme,Nuno Bettencourt,(i cili ka siguruar gishtat ne Lloyds per 5 milion dollar),po te njejten moshe afersisht ka dhe John Petrucci i Dream Theater,nje nga kitaristet me teknik te sotem.Kirk Hammett (qe ka zevendesuar Dave Mustaie tek Metallica)i zgjedhur kitaristi me i mire ne vitin 1985,ka energji e talent por ka 48 vjeç.Po ashtu dhe legjenda Slash ka 45 vjeç,mbas ndarjes se Gans N Roses,nuk ka humbur talentin,por duket sikur i mungon pasioni.

Ne vitin 1998 doli dhe nje gjigand i kitares si Yonny Lang,ne moshen normale per nje talent,kishte 17 vjeç,saqe pelqehej jashtezakonisht nga Aerosmith,e Satriani e Vai e mernin neper turne.Tani i eshte kushtuar muzikes blues,ka humbur ne popullaritet po mbetet akoma nje talent qe kerkon rinovimin...

Nuk ka me trashgimtar,guitar hero,te Buddy Guy,Jimmy Paqe,o i madhi Jeff Beck....sot tendenca e muzikes Rock eshte e perbere me teper mbi tingullin kolektiv se sa ate te solistit,eshte nje rock energjik,nuk eshte me ai mitik.Mbase mungojne kitaristet?....Busavate;mirembrema dhe perse?.............

----------


## busavata

mimrama Serafim , se pari urime per temen , shum tem e mirë dhe e qelluar 
Jimi Hendrix edhe pse 20 vjet ma i ri e kishte shokë te mirë John Lee Hooker  , e John Lee  edhe se ne kohen e tij Gitara nuk ishte instrumenti ma i popullarizuar  qysh ne femiri u mesua te luaj me te , kuptohet Blues ...dhe kur e kan pytur se ku po i gjen te gjitha keto melodi te mira ? Jon Lee Hooker asht pergjegj : - Blues , lind ne shpirtë dhe e mer rrugen ne Zemer  e pastaj nga zemra vazhdon ne kokë tek truri e qe truri e percjell ne gishta edhe del ne gitare ... e te njejten gjë e beri edhe Jimi Hendrix .

----------


## busavata

disa kange qe ne moment me duken se duhet te permenden ne temën - Guitar Hero

- Evil Ways - Santana
- Eruption - Van Halen
- Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits
- Won't Get Fooled Again - the Who
- Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd
- Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
- Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan
- Sweet Sixteen - B.B. King
- Rock My Plimsoul - Jeff Beck
- Gimme Shelter - the Rolling Stones
- Train Keep A Rollin' - the Yardbirds
- Blue Jean Blues  - ZZ Top
- Layla - Derek and the Dominos
- Dazed and Confused - Led Zepplin
- Sunshine of Your Love - Cream
- Voodoo Chile - Jimi Hendrix
- Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns & Roses

ka edhe shum tjera por... ndonjehere tjeter ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## busavata

*Rory Gallagher* 



i lindur me 02. 03.1948 , vdes me 14. 06.1995 
gitaris dhe kompozitor  Irlandez  , stili i muzikes qe Rory e ka kultivue ishte Blues - Rock ,
 e kishte nje zotesi te madhe dhe ishte mjeshter i vertet i gitares zotesia e tij speciale ishte ne inprovizimet virtuoze...ishte themelues kryesor i Rock grupit Taste ne vitin 1969 , me te cilin grup beri muzike deri ne vitin 1971 pastaj filloi solo karieren deri ne vdekje...RIP .

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Mirmroma Busavate,shum grup e kitarist i madh....se kisha degjuar.

----------


## busavata

> Mirmroma Busavate,shum grup e kitarist i madh....se kisha degjuar.


mirmrama Serafim , Rory Gallagher i ka qen nje gitarist modest i cili nuk ka shkue kah komecializimi , teknika dhe zotesia e tij inprovizuse ne Bluesgitare kan qen 
reklama ma e mira per popullaritetin e tij...
ne vitin 1984 e kam pa live , edhe asht nje nder koncertet ma te mira qe i kam par ne jeten time , diqka qe kurr nuk e haroj...

----------


## busavata

*Stevie Ray Vaughan * 



ka lindur me 03.10. 1954 in Dallas, Texas , ka vek me 27. 08. 1990 in East Troy, Wisconsin.
nje Blues/Rock gitarist Amerikan te cilin shpesh e radhitin edhe me Jimi Hendrix , Johnny Winter edhe Eric Clapton







RIP

----------


## busavata

*Johnny Winter*



i lindur me 23. 02. 1944 ne Texas asht nje Blues-Gitarist shum i njohur Amerikan. qysh heret ne vitin 1968 e formoi Blues Trion me emrin Johnny Winter Group , se bashku me bass gitaristin Tommy Shannon dhe bateristin Uncle John Turner ku nje vit ma von 1969 moren pjes ne festivalin legjendar Woodstock-Festival

----------


## busavata

*Jeff Healey* 



ka lindur me 25.03. 1966 ne Toronto, ka vdek me 02. 03. 2008 ne Toronto,
ishte nje Blues/Rock Gitarist edhe kengetar shum i mire , e jo vetemse  i gjenerates se tij por i te gjitha kohrave te Rock muzikes ... beri muzik se bashku me B. B. King , Stevie Ray Vaughan , Robbie Robertson edhe shum muzikant te tjer te njohur ne Rock scenen...(  Jeff ishte i verber... ) RIP

----------


## busavata

per Jimi Hendrix edhe Jimmy Page , temat egzistojn 

Jimi Hendrix
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=122409

Led Zeppelin
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=118711

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *Jeff Healey* 
> 
> 
> 
> ka lindur me 25.03. 1966 ne Toronto, ka vdek me 02. 03. 2008 ne Toronto,
> ishte nje Blues/Rock Gitarist edhe kengetar shum i mire , e jo vetemse  i gjenerates se tij por i te gjitha kohrave te Rock muzikes ... beri muzik se bashku me B. B. King , Stevie Ray Vaughan , Robbie Robertson edhe shum muzikant te tjer te njohur ne Rock scenen...(  Jeff ishte i verber... ) RIP
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fxmHNdeL70
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJh3K...aynext_from=ML


Kitarist i madh,i veçante....(Busavate...edhe tek filmi me Patrik......)

----------


## busavata

> Kitarist i madh,i veçante....(Busavate...edhe tek filmi me Patrik......)


po luan edhe pjesen ma te madhe te muzikes e ka shkrue Jeff Healey

----------


## busavata

*Gary Moore*



Gary Moore  ka lindur me 04. 04. 1952 ne Belfast , Irlanda veriore
asht kompozitor , vokalist edhe Rock-Blues gitarist nga ma te miret e ma te popullarizuarit ne rruzullin toksor...ka ber muzik ne disa grupe  perveq solokarieres se tij ku i veqojm :  Colosseum II dhe Thin Lizzy

----------


## busavata

*Steve Miller*



ka lindur me 05.10.1943 ne Wisconsin SHBA , asht nje Rock dhe Blues Gitarist , kompozitor edhe kengetar . ne vitin 1968 e formon grupin me emrin e tij , pra Steve Miller Band kenget ma te njohura , te cilat ne ato kohe ishin  edhe mbeten Hite botrore jan : the Joker, Rock'n Me, Abracadabra dhe Fly like an Eagle

----------


## busavata

*Michael Schenker*




*Michael Schenker i lindur me 10. 01. 1955  ne  Hildesheim , asht nje Rock gitarist Gjerman.
se bashku me vellaun e tij Rudolf Schenker e formojn Rock grupin Scorpions ne vitin 1969 ne te cilin grup qendron deri ne vitin 1973 , pastaj e vazhdon me Rock grupin UFO deri ne vitin 1979 ku largohet shkaku i problemeve personale... dhe kthehet perseri ne Scorpions ku qendron vetemse nje koh te shkurter , me pastaj e formon HardRock grupin MSG - Michael Schenker Group ... ishte shum i sukseseshum me te tri grupet si gitarist edhe kompozitore...
bashkpunimin me  Scorpions thuaja se asnjehere nuk e ka nderpre...*

----------


## busavata

*Alvin Lee* * & Ten Years After*



ka lindur  me 19. 12. 1944 në Nottingham , asht nje Blues Rock gitarist Britanez...
Alvin Lee ju kujtohet me siguri ma se miri nga *festivali Woodstock* , ku me kangen *" I´m Going Home "* i ka befasue te gjith te pranishmit...Alvin  ishte themeluesi i Rock grupit *Ten Years After*

----------


## busavata

*Peter Green*



ka lindur  29. 10. 1946 ne Bethnal Green, Londer , Angli 
asht nje Blues-Rock gitarist , kengetar edhe kompozitor...para se ta formonte grupin *Fleetwood Mac* beri muzik me *John Mayall Bluesbreakers*
asht autor i shum kangve nga te cilat veqohen hitet si Albatros , Black Magic Woman te cilen kang Santana e beri hit botror si edhe Manalishi te cilin e ban cover verzion Heavy Metal Grupi Judas Priest ...me 1995 gitaristi Gary Moore e beri Tribute-Albumin  Blues for Greeny.
Greeny a quajn te gjith gitaristat...

----------


## busavata

*Eric Clapton*



Eric Clapton ka lind më 30.03.1945 ne Ripley - Angli , asht nje Blues-Rock gitarist ..
si muzikant kishte interesim qysh ne femiri , karieren e filloi ne vitin 1963 ne grupin Yardbirds, ku dallohet me hitin e madh te asaj kohe For Your Love , me 1965  i bashkangjitet John Mayalls Bluesbreakers , nje vit ma von largohet nga Bluesbreakers edhe e formon trio grupin Cream ku dalohen albumet :  Disraeli Gears (1967) dhe  Wheels of Fire (eine LP  1968)
ne vitin 1970 e formon nje grup te ri Derek and the Dominos, ku del edhe albumi Layla and Other Assorted Love Songs...







( vazhdon ... )

----------


## busavata

*Eric Clapton*



ne vitin 1971 mer pjes ne kocertin legjendar  "Concert for Bangla Desh" edhe pastaj mbyllet ne shtepin e tij , ku dy vitet e ardhshme nuk lajmrohet , thuhet se ne kete koh ka mar droga ...apo 
ishte nje imigracion shpyrtrorë lloj meditim ose diqka tjeter...deri sa pas shum perpjekjeve , Pete Townshend gitaristi i grupit The Who e bind te mer pjes me nje koncert me emrin Rainbow Concert ...
 me 1974 del me albumin 461 Ocean Boulevard ku Cover- Versioni i kanges se Bob Marley-it 
I Shot the Sheriff behet  version me  sukses shum te madh... ku menjehere edhe e vazhdon nje turne shum te suksesme neper Evrope...





( vazhdon... )

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

E disha busave,po si e ka ber Clapton,eshte e paharitshme.

----------

